# Spider ID Needed



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Found this guy stomping about just outside the garage yesterday. Can anyone ID him, and tell me anything about him? Should I be worried, or is he harmless (or even helpful to the lawn, pest control, etc.)?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Need a better picture to be sure but looks like a common grass spider. If you see funnel webs in your lawn in the early morning dew, thats them.


----------

